# is it safe to feed fish spiders?i



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

i have doubts when it comes to those because who knows, the fish might swallow a fang or something and get sick. So is it safe ornot?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

No. Most all spiders have venom in their bodys. This may not kill your fish but I'm sure it will at least give it an upset stomach.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I personally would never feed a spider to my fish...but maybe it is the fact that you couldn't get me to touch one with a 10 foot pole.









I think you would also find that most Pygos (depending on how big they are) will not even go to the surface to eat it.
~Taylor~


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> No. Most all spiders have venom in their bodys. This may not kill your fish but I'm sure it will at least give it an upset stomach.


Agreed. There is a very high possibility that ingesting a spider would be detrimental to your p's health.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Well partner, everyone is just speculating. Why don't you feed your piranhas the spider and then post the result.

Only real way to find out.

Hater


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

How about cockroaches, flies, junebugs, and earwigs? those ones with 2 claw like things on their tails.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

so long as the bugdosen't prey on others thru the use of venom or toxins you should be fine.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

rolliepollies are ok right? whos knows they might crawl into the skin and suck blood or something =P lol


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. I dunno how tastey they are tho. not every bug is a good one to feed. like stink bugs for example. they may not hurt the P's but I'm sure they taste like ass.


----------



## Gee32 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wouldn't the digestive track be able to like over react the poison, kind of like when one poisoninous animal eats another. Example would be like a snake and another snake or those ferret looking things that eat rattle sankes.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Gee32 said:


> Wouldn't the digestive track be able to like over react the poison, kind of like when one poisoninous animal eats another. Example would be like a snake and another snake or those ferret looking things that eat rattle sankes.


first. P's aren't poisonous. And their digestive tracts are not designed to handle poisonous foods.
Most times I don't think that mongoose eatthe heads of rattlers. and even if they did again their digestive tracks would be accostomed to dealing with it due to thousands of years of eveloution to do so.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

why do you have so many bugs?......10 foot pole :laugh: i don't even like to think about them


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

jesterx626 said:


> How about *cockroaches*, flies, junebugs, and earwigs? those ones with 2 claw like things on their tails.


I know my p's love cockroaches. I caught one and threw it in the tank. They tore him apart.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i dont care for spiders much either. dunno y just dont like them darn things


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Wouldn't the digestive track be able to like over react the poison, kind of like when one poisoninous animal eats another. Example would be like a snake and another snake or those ferret looking things that eat rattle sankes.


first. P's aren't poisonous. And their digestive tracts are not designed to handle poisonous foods.
Most times I don't think that mongoose eatthe heads of rattlers. and even if they did again their digestive tracks would be accostomed to dealing with it due to thousands of years of eveloution to do so.
[/quote]

Although that's mostly because rattlers and mongeese don't live in the same regions...









...but, really, it's a good series of points. They actually can and do eat the venom glands and head of the snakes in their region without repercussions (but somehow they can die from being bitten...), but I believe that they would have had to either evolve a tolerance or have had one built into their primordial ancestors--either way, Ps probably don't have the same deal going for them.


----------



## flaredevil2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Try cutting the head off of a spider, that'll do the trick. the sac extends a lil into the abdomen, but it wn't have enough poison to do anything.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

^^^not realistic advice, why cut the head off a spider to feed to your fish...just dont feed your fish spiders that are poisonous...


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

i am guilty of ythis i am afraid... put a big ol wolf spider in my tsank of pacu when i had it.. only thing is that my danios ate it


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

Gee32 said:


> Wouldn't the digestive track be able to like over react the poison, kind of like when one poisoninous animal eats another. Example would be like a snake and another snake or those ferret looking things that eat rattle sankes.


the venom in spiders and snakes is actually just a kind of protein. thats why you can drink snake venom and be just fine because your body will naturally break it down. im not sure that it goes the same for fish but they should be fine provided that they dont have an ulcer or open wound in their intestinal tract.


----------

